# Euskara: mucha suerte



## locaporfutbol

Hola, podría alguien decirme cómo se dice "mucha suerte" en euskera? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## TimLA

Parece que es "*zorte(a) izan*"


----------



## yujuju

zorte (asko) izan/eduki! = ¡ten (mucha) suerte!

zorte on! = ¡buena suerte!


----------



## locaporfutbol

Gracias a los dos!


----------



## J. Jonsen

Hola locaporfutbol!
Ahí va una pequeña puntualización:
- "zorte izan" es una expresión que sonaría a traduccion literal. En Euskal Herria, en el habla común es más utilizada la expresión "zorte ona izan" > "tener buena suerte". De manera que "Que tengas buena suerte!" se traduciría como "Zorte ona izan dezazula!".

Espero que esta pequeña reflexión te sea útil


----------



## alanking

De acuerdo con J.Jonson... más o menos. Sólo que "zorte ona izan dezazula", a su vez, me suena un poquito pedante, un poco de laboratorio (o de escuela, o de traducción literal). No como algo que realmente se diga con mucha frecuencia, si es que alguna vez se dice...

En mi opinión el problema de fondo es que esta frase (en cualquiera de las formas propuestas por los participantes en la discusión) simplement no es muy común en euskera. Es lo que pasa cuando empezamos por preguntar: "¿Cómo se dice tal cosa en X?" sin haber preguntado previamente si es que se dice. Y repito que no creo que se diga mucho esto. La propia palabra "zorte" es prestada del español, lo que en sí no prueba nada ("Ondo pasa" = 'que lo pases bien' contiene una palabra prestada del castellano y sin embargo esta frase es extremadamente común en el euskera hablado...), pero es un dato a tener en cuenta. Sí es cierto que me suena bastante natural decir, por ejemplo, "Zortea izan duzu" o "Zorte ona izan duzu" 'Has tenido [buena] suerte'. Pero concretamente "¡Buena suerte!" o "¡Que tengas buena suerte!" como fórmula social que se use TIPICAMENTE en ciertos tipos de circunstancia (que es lo que representa la frase castellana), a mí me parece que no es una expresión muy convencional en euskera.

No quiero ser demasiado dogmático porque no existe ninguna ley sobre esto, pero es lo que pienso.


----------



## J. Jonsen

me quito el sombrero ante tí, compañero.
Al dar mis respuestas siento que hablo desde el corazón de nativa ( con sus pros y sus contras). Siempre se agradece una "master class".
Hasta otra


----------



## alanking

J. Jonsen said:


> me quito el sombrero ante tí, compañero.
> Al dar mis respuestas siento que hablo desde el corazón de nativa ( con sus pros y sus contras). Siempre se agradece una "master class".
> Hasta otra


 
)


----------



## locaporfutbol

Ahora sí que estoy totalmente perdida. Me queréis decir que en euskera la gente no se desea buena suerte?


----------



## alanking

locaporfutbol said:


> Ahora sí que estoy totalmente perdida. Me queréis decir que en euskera la gente no se desea buena suerte?


 
Pues mira, los vascos (igual que los españoles) tampoco dicen "por favor" y "lo siento" tan a menudo como los ingleses dicen "please" y "sorry", y a algunos ingleses eso les parece muy desconcertante (por no decir maleducado) - eso lo he visto con los propios ojos muchas veces. Pero eso es porque no llegan a entender que su propio uso de estas expresiones obedece a ritos y reglas de cortesía que no tienen porque ser materializados (y no lo son, desde luego) de modo igual ni en todas las culturas, ni en todas las lenguas.

Un francés, un catalán o un latinoamericano al ver a otra persona comiendo le dice "bon appetit", "bon profit" o "provecho" (y un español dice "que aproveche"), mientras que en semejante situación ¿un inglés qué dice? Respuesta: no dice nada ni ve por qué debería de decirlo.

SON RITUALES.

Un vasco no sigue el mismo ritual y no tiene por qué tener una traducción en su idioma para cada fórmula cortés que existe en algún otro idioma.Y aprender esto forma parte de aprender un idioma.

Entonces, no es que en euskera _no se puede_ desearle a alguien buena suerte. Lo que estoy diciendo es que hacerlo no es tan corriente porque ese acto no tiene el mismo valor ritual - que no es lo mismo, pero es una información muy importante si alguien quiere saber cómo se habla vasco en realidad.

Y si te pones a analizar esto de desear suerte... Si un amigo mío se presenta a un examen de inglés y le deseo suerte, ¿estoy diciendo con eso que necesita suerta para aprobar? ¿Eso no depende más bien de su inteligencia o de si ha estudiado? Hay otras maneras de ser "simpático" sin tener que invocar el concepto algo supersticioso de la "suerte" - por ejemplo, puedo mostrar mi interés diciendo: "Bueno, ya me contarás cómo te ha ido." ¿No está claro que decir "buena suerte" es, en realidad, un "tic" tan específico culturalmente como por ejemplo decir _¡Jesús!_ cuando alguien estornuda?


----------



## locaporfutbol

Qué cosa más difícil...a ver si alguna vez voy a hablar un idioma extranjero tan bien como para fijarme en estas pequeñas matices, o incluso ser capaz de sonar naturalmente en un idioma. Sin embrago gracias por tu aclaración! 
(Es raro, me he dado cuenta de que en checo tampoco se usa mucho "Que tengas buena suerte" o "Mucha suerte"...pero como el euskera lo aprendo con un manual español, al intentar crear frases en euskera primero los pienso naturalmente en español y no en checo...)


----------



## alanking

locaporfutbol said:


> (Es raro, me he dado cuenta de que en checo tampoco se usa mucho "Que tengas buena suerte" o "Mucha suerte"...pero como el euskera lo aprendo con un manual español, al intentar crear frases en euskera primero los pienso naturalmente en español y no en checo...)


 
Ja! Me parece que con eso que dices del checo me has dado la razón ¿no? Deja que te dé un consejito. Yo aprendí euskera, como tú, usando manuales en español, porque es lo que había/hay, pero mi lengua materna es el inglés. Y tuve siempre una estrategia, o quizás sólo era un ejercicio, que consistía en NO APRENDER EUSKERA A TRAVÉS DEL ESPAÑOL. Es decir, las explicaciones venían en español pero trataba de "descodificarlas", de quitar de en medio el "ruído" del español, y entablar una relación "directa" con el euskera, no mediada por el español. Es decir, a los euskaldunes nativos al aprender su lengua materna ¡no se lo explican en español! ¡Pues a mí tampoco! El problema no era que no entendiera el español (lo entendía perfectamente) sino que no quería aprender el euskera de segunda o tercera mano.

Esa estrategia se concretaba, en mi caso, de dos maneras. Uno, siguiendo la famosa máxima de "no traduzcas" cuando aprendes un idioma nuevo. En otras palabras: buscar la lógica INTERNA del idioma-meta, en lugar de concentrarte en encontrar EQUIVALENCIAS con otra lengua. Y la otra, si esto no es una contradicción: si hace falta pensar en traducciones, que sea traduciendo a/de mi lengua materna, el inglés, y no a través de una tercera lengua (el español) como puente.

Quizás por eso ahora resulta que me gano la vida como traductor profesional especializado en euskera-inglés. 

Claro que en tu caso pondrías checo en lugar de inglés.

¿Eso para qué serviría? Pero si acabas de dar un ejemplo precioso: si hubieras estando pensando en términos del checo ya no te habría extrañado tanto que el euskera no concuerde con el español, ni habrías preguntado:

"Me queréis decir que en euskera la gente no se desea buena suerte?"

Es más, esto te ha ayudado a conocer mejor tu lengua materna, ¿verdad?

!!!


----------



## dratva1

En checo si que se usa "Mucha suerte". Soy checo, asi que lo deberia saber.


----------



## locaporfutbol

dratva1 said:


> En checo si que se usa "Mucha suerte". Soy checo, asi que lo deberia saber.


 Já vím, nechala jsem se úplně zmást...nejspíš tím, že já sama to vážně nepoužívám, lépe řečeno si ani nepamatuju, že bych někomu řekla (doslova) "Hodně štěstí". Vždycky spíš říkám jiný podobný věci...


----------



## yujuju

Y, ¿no te suena muy común, como ese tipo de "tic" que dices, decir "zorte on", en vez de el más rimbombante "zorte ona izan dezazula"?

Quizás sea influencia del español, pero a mi "zorte on" se me hace muy común y bastante oído.


----------



## ezinsinistu

Yo diría (y digo) "zorte ona izan!"


----------



## Mitsuko93

ezinsinistu said:


> Yo diría (y digo) "zorte ona izan!"



Yo también, y no veo porqué en euskera iba a ser menos común desear la buena suerte, siempre he oído desear buena suerte en euskera al igual que en castellano.


----------



## Loretxu

Como euskaldun, estoy de acuerdo con Alaking, no es muy "natural" decir "buena suerte" en euskera. La gente lo dice por una traducción literal del castellano, pero hay algo que no "suena" del todo bien.
Efectivamente, la forma de hablar o expresarse en una lengua es una parte importante de la cultura, y en el caso del euskera de la que no tenemos textos escritos hasta bien entrado el milenio (me refiero a históricos), la base de la sociedad y la cultura se entiende por la forma de expresarse. Seguramente el concepto de "suerte" como tal no existía, es algo muy abstracto una especie de superstición muy en contra del razonamiento y a veces justificada en muchas culturas por Dioses, etc... (esta última frase es una opinión, no está basado en nada científico).
A un euskaldun también se le hace raro que otros idiomas no sean capaces de decir si una pareja tiene hijos (chicos y chicas), en castellano es "hijos" cuando en euskera es "seme-alabak" (hijo-hijas literal) o no se pueda diferenciar lo que yo soy con respecto a mi hermano:
Si soy chica y tengo un hermano ==> nire neba (mi hermano)
Si soy chica y tengo una hermana ==> nire ahizpa (mi hermana)
Si soy chico y tengo un hermana ==> nire arreba (mi hermana)
Si soy chico y tengo un hermano ==> nire anaia (mi hermano)

Es complicado pero muyyyy bonito.


----------



## enaitz2010

Loretxu: Has resucitado un hilo bastante antiguo; pero yo también me he subido al tren recientemente.
Estoy de acuerdo contigo en la riqueza del léxico euskaldún en algunos aspectos, sin obviar las notorias carencias en otros. Pero no puedo menos de disentir de algo que comentas: _"Seguramente el concepto de 'suerte' como tal no existía"._
En este caso, cómo explicar la variedad de... _Zorigaitz, zorigaizto, zorigogor... Zoribako, zorigabe, zorigabeko... Zorigaitz, zorigaitzean_...
Es cierto que _'zorionak'_ es un calco del castellano; pero, en _'zorion'_, ¿por qué se identifica 'felicidad' con 'buena suerte'?
De todas formas, estoy de acuerdo con la opinión que expresaba *"yujuju"*: Dejando de lado, por 'relamido' el _"zorte on izan dezazula"_, a mí también se me hace muy común y oído el *"zorte on!".*


----------



## Aranatarjosu

Suerte en euskera también se dice como _Adur_.
Y podría ser que los vascos constantemente se estén deseando suerte a través del conocido vocablo _Agur._


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Agur.

-¡Mucha suerte!
-Zori, Zorte, Suerte, Xantza on !

Ez addiorik.

N.


----------

